# Wozu sind Murgelschnauzen da?



## Crult (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab etwas Bufffood geangelt und hab dabei auch Murgelschnauzen in Massen bekommen. Ich wollte halt mal gucken wofür die so gut sind. Ich finde nur leider nirgends ein Rezept oder ähnliches wofür die eventuell einen Nutzen hätten. Auch in der Datenbank von Buffed, WowHead etc ist nichts zu finden, dass man die irgendwie kochen könnte oder so. Weiß einer was man mit dem Fisch anfangen kann?


----------



## HazelMalorne (20. Dezember 2010)

Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit...

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es dazu evtl. später mal ein Rezept gibt.


----------



## Stebu (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie du in der Datenbank von Buffed gesehen hast (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=53069) ist der Fisch nicht Zutat für ein Rezept.
Also wird der Fisch nur für den Angel-Erfolg "gut" sein. Vom Wert her ist er aber genauso nutzlos wie "Kränklicher Fisch" und andere Sachen, die normalerweise in grauer Qualität zu angeln sind. Also verkauf ihn bedenkenlos an den Händler deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie hiess dieses Teil aus WOTLK noch ? Irgendwas mit boreanische Galeere oder so. Wer sich erinnert, für die gabs erst auch kein Rezept.


----------



## Flederfried (21. Dezember 2010)

Nö aus der Boreanischen Galeere konnte man ein Gelee kochen soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Dark_Lady (21. Dezember 2010)

stimmt - aber erst nach dem nach der Weile das rezept dafür reingepatched wurde - ganz zu Anfang gabs das nämlich noch nicht.
ich werd meine Murgelschnauzen daher einfach mal aufbewahren.


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Dezember 2010)

Kam aber erst viel viel viel später  ...


----------



## HazelMalorne (21. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn es relativ sinnlos ist  ... der Unterschied zwischen der Murgelschnauze und dem Kränklichen Fisch liegt darin, dass die Murgelschnauze von WoW als nutzbarer Gegenstand angezeigt wird, der Kränkliche Fisch hingegen nicht. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass damit später noch was passiert.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest wird es für den Erfolg *Ozeanograph *gebraucht.


----------



## Komakomi (21. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Zumindest wird es für den Erfolg *Ozeanograph *gebraucht.



Wäre es für den Erfolg wichtig, hätte der fisch jedoch keinen anderen Nutzen, so würde er grau sein. Wie die Münzen für den Angelerfolg. Die Goldmünzen konnte man benutzen, der Rest war grau. Genau so bei Archäologie. Die sachen die man nciht benutzen kann sind grau.

Der Fisch wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein Rezept bekommen :-)


----------



## Giriell (18. Februar 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es ein Rezept bei dem Verkäufer in OG zu kaufen. (der neben dem von der Kochdaily steht). Man benötigt 3 Murgelschnauzen, aber es ist kein bufffood. Kostet 3 Kochabzeichen und man verarbeitet 3 Murgelschnauzen.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=53069#reagent-of

Gruss Giriell


----------



## Dexis (20. Februar 2011)

Die Murgelschnauze ist nichts anderes als die Boreanische Galeere aus Nordend, aus der man Schwarzes Gelee machen konnte.


----------

